
CEO of major advertising trade group says Facebook boycott is a turning point - strict9
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/03/facebook-boycott-is-a-turning-point-ad-trade-group-ceo-says.html
======
coolspot
“FB boycott” is just a convenient explanation for ad spending cuts that
companies do due to covid.

They will be back as soon as they could afford to spend on marketing, because
realistically if you don’t advertise on FB and Instagram - you lose very
significant audience.

